

Ask HN: User choice subscription rates - MrAlmostWrong

I was wondering if there was a service that allowed the subscriber to choose the price of their subscription to a website? For example, if you wanted to pay $5 for pro membership per month you can do that or if you only wanted to pay $1 you could do that.<p>I'm not sure I will go along with this plan, but the idea has me intrigued enough to see if it's possible. Thanks in advance HN.
======
jwegan
It is possible with PayPal. You can set it up so they input whatever price
they want (or select from a dropdown of set prices) and then get a
notification once they paid.

~~~
MrAlmostWrong
Awesome, I'll have to look into that. Thank you.

